# Palermo - Inter: 22 gennaio 2017 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (22 Gennaio 2017)

Palermo - Inter, partita in programma domenica 22 gennaio 2017 alle ore 15.

Diretta tv su Sky e Premium.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Dai Palermo, facci un regalo.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2017)

Partita senza storia


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

Si figurarsi se sto Balermo riesce a fare risultato con questi. Poi obiettivamente sono in un ottimo stato di forma, vinceranno easy.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Gennaio 2017)

Hanno un calendario pazzesco


----------



## Tobi (22 Gennaio 2017)

ma il palermo che formazione ha? Roba da serie C


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Guardavo la panca dell'Inter: Joao Mario, Kondogbia, Eder, Gabigol... tanta tanta roba.


----------



## Tobi (22 Gennaio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Guardavo la panca dell'Inter: Joao Mario, Kondogbia, Eder, Gabigol... tanta tanta roba.




ma anche no. Ciao Mario cosa fa di determinante in campo? Kondogbia non azzecca un passaggio. Gabigol è un oggetto misterioso


----------



## koti (22 Gennaio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Guardavo la panca dell'Inter: Joao Mario, Kondogbia, Eder, Gabigol... tanta tanta roba.


Più che altro loro hanno un centravanti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Guardavo la panca dell'Inter: Joao Mario, Kondogbia, Eder, Gabigol... tanta tanta roba.


Non mi sembra nulla di eccezionale sinceramente.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2017)

Finita


----------



## Igniorante (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ci passeranno davanti pure questi sfigati


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ci passeranno davanti pure questi sfigati



Beh, il quarto posto è il loro. Ma si sapeva da mesi.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, il quarto posto è il loro. Ma si sapeva da mesi.



Con un paio di giocatori decenti si poteva tener botta...che rabbia, Dio mio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Che imbarazzo il palermo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Hanno un calendario a prova di Pescara. Sicuramente hanno dei meriti per la rimonta ma il calendario li aiuta enormemente. Potranno permettersi di ciccare le partite con le squadre più forti e tenerci comunque dietro di un pezzo.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Gennaio 2017)

Mah.

Nemmeno l'anno prossimo vedremo l'europa.


----------



## Tobi (22 Gennaio 2017)

Dobbiamo vincere assolutamente le.prossime 2 + il recupero


----------



## patriots88 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Hanno un calendario a prova di Pescara. Sicuramente hanno dei meriti per la rimonta ma il calendario li aiuta enormemente. Potranno permettersi di ciccare le partite con le squadre più forti e tenerci comunque dietro di un pezzo.



all'andata queste partite le hanno ciccate.
onestamente sono più forti di noi.
stavano dietro perchè si son suicidati con l'olandese.


----------



## fra29 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ormai hanno messo la,freccia e non li vedremo più..
Sinceramente inizio anche a temere che la sfanghino per il terzo posto..


----------



## RE_CARLO (22 Gennaio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma anche no. Ciao Mario cosa fa di determinante in campo? Kondogbia non azzecca un passaggio. Gabigol è un oggetto misterioso



Intanto Joao Mario è entrato è gli ha risolto la partita portando 3 punti all'inter a scapito principalmente vostro e della Lazio ai quali vi ha recuperato 3 punti in classifica .....e nel prosieguo del campionato anche a roma e napoli .... nell'ipotetica corsa Chiampions e anche EL.... per farla breve la partita l'ha risolta un giocatore che la UEFA in EL non gli ha consentito schierare in campo per aver violato i parametri del FPF mentre in Italia la FIGC nonostante i 400 e più milioni di deficit economico che non consente di avere i parametri necessari per l'iscrizione al campionato... gli ha permesso di spendere 100 milioni in estate... per comprare Joao Mario e Gabigol... mentre il Milan deve prendere un Deoulofeu in prestito secco dall'Everton e vendere Luiz Adriano .... questo per non andare ad ingolfare ulteriormente il bilancio economico della società a prescindere se arriveranno o meno gli acquirenti cinesi... ma in Italia come sempre i tifosi di milan roma e napoli vanno a vedere se la lazio oggi con la juve si è scansata..... bene continuiamo a farci stuprare dagli interisti ....eterni impuniti


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ormai hanno messo la,freccia e non li vedremo più..
> Sinceramente inizio anche a temere che la sfanghino per il terzo posto..


devono vincere gli scontri diretti (cosa che potrebbero benissimo fare avendo in casa sia la roma sia il napoli) perché comunque la quota terzo posto sarà alta


----------



## RE_CARLO (22 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Con un paio di giocatori decenti si poteva tener botta...che rabbia, Dio mio



I giocatori decenti te li devi poter permettere a livello economico... loro prendono giocatori anche non potendo farlo per il bilancio deficitario che hanno... perchè a loro glie lo consentono...ma se lo facesse il milan e la juve...stai sicuro che si sarebbe parlato di campionato falsato... infatti oggi hanno vinto grazie ad un gol di un giocatore che la UEFA non gli ha permesso di schierare in EL... per via del FPF....


----------



## Igniorante (22 Gennaio 2017)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> I giocatori decenti te li devi poter permettere a livello economico... loro prendono giocatori anche non potendo farlo per il bilancio deficitario che hanno... perchè a loro glie lo consentono...ma se lo facesse il milan e la juve...stai sicuro che si sarebbe parlato di campionato falsato... infatti oggi hanno vinto grazie ad un gol di un giocatore che la UEFA non gli ha permesso di schierare in EL... per via del FPF....



sì ma decente è, per dire, un Badelj...nessuno pretende Joao Mario (che sinceramente neanche vorrei, soprattutto a quelle cifre)...io parlo di rinforzi da 10 mln


----------



## Djici (22 Gennaio 2017)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> I giocatori decenti te li devi poter permettere a livello economico... loro prendono giocatori anche non potendo farlo per il bilancio deficitario che hanno... perchè a loro glie lo consentono...ma se lo facesse il milan e la juve...stai sicuro che si sarebbe parlato di campionato falsato... infatti oggi hanno vinto grazie ad un gol di un giocatore che la UEFA non gli ha permesso di schierare in EL... per via del FPF....



Non per difendere l'inter... che e proprio l'ultima o la penultima cosa che ho voglia di fare... ma se il FPF regge per le partite europee e non per il campionato non capisco dove sono "impuniti" (in questo caso ben preciso, sia chiaro).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2017)

Aspetto ancora qualche giornata prima di dare un giudizio sull'Inter. Ho un po' l'impressione che al primo stop precipiteranno di nuovo nella depressione.


----------



## Julian (22 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> sì ma decente è, per dire, un Badelj...nessuno pretende Joao Mario (che sinceramente neanche vorrei, soprattutto a quelle cifre)...io parlo di rinforzi da 10 mln



non vorresti J.Mario.... e si va avanti con Pasalic e Sosa......


----------



## Julian (22 Gennaio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspetto ancora qualche giornata prima di dare un giudizio sull'Inter. Ho un po' l'impressione che al primo stop precipiteranno di nuovo nella depressione.



la sfida contro la Juventus sarà importante anche un pari che interromperebbe la striscia di 27 vittorie di fila in casa darebbe grande autostima ai calciatori però inviterei a vedere le prossime 5 partite del Napoli.....


----------



## RE_CARLO (22 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> sì ma decente è, per dire, un Badelj...nessuno pretende Joao Mario (che sinceramente neanche vorrei, soprattutto a quelle cifre)...io parlo di rinforzi da 10 mln


E magari anche solo 10 milioni per Badelj il milan nella situazione attuale non può tirarli fuori... per non compromettere ancor di più una situazione economica già un pò deficitaria.... i conti si devono tenere a posto....


----------



## RE_CARLO (22 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non per difendere l'inter... che e proprio l'ultima o la penultima cosa che ho voglia di fare... ma se il FPF regge per le partite europee e non per il campionato non capisco dove sono "impuniti" (in questo caso ben preciso, sia chiaro).


E il deficit di 400 milioni chi c'è l'ha il milan...la juventus...il napoli.... o l'inter? sai che avendo 400 milioni di debiti non si hanno nemmeno i requisiti necessari per potersi iscrivere al campionato di serie A?e in Italia la FIGC che fa?li premia pure consentendogli di fare acquisti per 110 milioni..... scusami tanto ma io lo chiamo frode sportiva ...perchè si va ad alterare il campionato a scapito delle dirette avversarie in lotta per un posto nelle coppe e non solo.... si altera anche la zona retrocessione...infatti oggi il Palermo è stato sconfitto per un gol segnato da un giocatore che non avrebbero potuto comprare visto la situazione economica disastrosa... cioè a te sembra normale che il debito è rimasto intatto....non hanno ripianato nulla ma allo stesso tempo hanno fatto acquisti di spessore in barba a milan...napoli...roma...lazio...fiorentina che non hanno potuto fare un mercato dispendioso per non violare le regole ..... ok loro sono passati ai cinesi...ma la prima cosa che doveva fare la FIGC era quella di fargli ripianare i debiti....e dopo spendere....


----------



## Djici (22 Gennaio 2017)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> E il deficit di 400 milioni chi c'è l'ha il milan...la juventus...il napoli.... o l'inter? sai che avendo 400 milioni di debiti non si hanno nemmeno i requisiti necessari per potersi iscrivere al campionato di serie A?e in Italia la FIGC che fa?li premia pure consentendogli di fare acquisti per 110 milioni..... scusami tanto ma io lo chiamo frode sportiva ...perchè si va ad alterare il campionato a scapito delle dirette avversarie in lotta per un posto nelle coppe e non solo.... si altera anche la zona retrocessione...infatti oggi il Palermo è stato sconfitto per un gol segnato da un giocatore che non avrebbero potuto comprare visto la situazione economica disastrosa... cioè a te sembra normale che il debito è rimasto intatto....non hanno ripianato nulla ma allo stesso tempo hanno fatto acquisti di spessore in barba a milan...napoli...roma...lazio...fiorentina che non hanno potuto fare un mercato dispendioso per non violare le regole ..... ok loro sono passati ai cinesi...ma la prima cosa che doveva fare la FIGC era quella di fargli ripianare i debiti....e dopo spendere....



Aspetta, tu per prima cosa hai chiamato in causa il FPF che non centra nulla con il campionato di Serie A.
Poi sul fatto che si puo o no iscrivere al campionato in base al deficit e un altro problema (che abbiamo pure noi milanisti).
Come sono pure strasicuro che cinesi ricchi o no, quelli che ci stanno comprando di sicuro non andranno a ripianare i 250-300 mln di deficit che abbiamo.
Non sono a conoscenza di regole che impediscono l'iscrizione se si hanno debiti ma sono sincero non mi sono mai documentato sull argomento. 
Vado a leggere per non parlare del nulla.


----------



## RE_CARLO (22 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Aspetta, tu per prima cosa hai chiamato in causa il FPF che non centra nulla con il campionato di Serie A.
> Poi sul fatto che si puo o no iscrivere al campionato in base al deficit e un altro problema (che abbiamo pure noi milanisti).
> Come sono pure strasicuro che cinesi ricchi o no, quelli che ci stanno comprando di sicuro non andranno a ripianare i 250-300 mln di deficit che abbiamo.
> Non sono a conoscenza di regole che impediscono l'iscrizione se si hanno debiti ma sono sincero non mi sono mai documentato sull argomento.
> Vado a leggere per non parlare del nulla.


Come per il FPF la UEFA ha punito l'inter per aver fatto acquisti non rispettando i parametri anche in Italia si dovrebbero far rispettare delle regole quando hai 400 milioni di debiti.... che nessuno ha ripianato.... Nel 2005 l'inter non aveva i requisiti necessari per l'iscrizione al campionato e non fu condannata alla B solo perchè Moratti aveva speso nel calcio qualcosa come 600 mila miliardi di lire....parole di Carraro... se permetti io pago l'abbonamento alla pay tv e contribuisco a mandare avanti il calcio in italia...a prescindere dalla squadra che tifo...per cui io me ne frego se un presidente ha speso centinaia di miliardi.... se la sua squadra è da mandare in B si deve fare senza se e senza ma.... altrimenti rimane un campionato falsato.... perchè ad esempio con gli acquisti di spessore che ha fatto in estate l'inter può magari fare la Champions League e il milan no... pervia del divario tecnico delle due squadre dovuto al semplice motivo che il milan ha rispettato certe regole come è giusto che sia e i furbetti del quartiere invece se ne fregano... tanto sanno che in Italia rimangono impuniti....


----------



## prostituzione intellettua (23 Gennaio 2017)

Arese Alfa Romeo Ford. Sai cosa vuol dire ? Arese chiusa Alfa alla Fiat gratis Ford offriva 2000 miliardi x comprare alfa. Fiat a Londra Olanda stati uniti . Sei l'ultimo che deve fare la morale.


----------



## juventino (23 Gennaio 2017)

Hanno un calendario estremamente favorevole in questo momento, vinceranno anche la prossima col Pescara. Sta a noi fermarli.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Gennaio 2017)

Non mi faccio fare la morale da chi si è visto REGALARE il terreno sui ha fatto il suo fucking stadio (lo stesso stadio per cui ricevono lodi sperticate un giorno sì e l'altro pure)


----------



## viaggio (23 Gennaio 2017)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> Come per il FPF la UEFA ha punito l'inter per aver fatto acquisti non rispettando i parametri anche in Italia si dovrebbero far rispettare delle regole quando hai 400 milioni di debiti.... che nessuno ha ripianato.... Nel 2005 l'inter non aveva i requisiti necessari per l'iscrizione al campionato e non fu condannata alla B solo perchè Moratti aveva speso nel calcio qualcosa come 600 mila miliardi di lire....parole di Carraro... se permetti io pago l'abbonamento alla pay tv e contribuisco a mandare avanti il calcio in italia...a prescindere dalla squadra che tifo...per cui io me ne frego se un presidente ha speso centinaia di miliardi.... se la sua squadra è da mandare in B si deve fare senza se e senza ma.... altrimenti rimane un campionato falsato.... perchè ad esempio con gli acquisti di spessore che ha fatto in estate l'inter può magari fare la Champions League e il milan no... pervia del divario tecnico delle due squadre dovuto al semplice motivo che il milan ha rispettato certe regole come è giusto che sia e i furbetti del quartiere invece se ne fregano... tanto sanno che in Italia rimangono impuniti....



Il punto è che il FPF è una regola europea, in Italia non esiste niente del genere. E comunque il FPF, se non l'ho male interpretato, tende ad infischiarsene del debito ponendo invece l'attenzione sul pareggio del bilancio, ovvero puoi spendere non più di quanto ricavi. Se ti può essere di consolazione, sappi che la stessa regola entrerà in vigore anche in Italia, non mi ricordo se già dal prossimo campionato o dal 2018.

Per quanto riguarda il debito, quello è un rischi a carico dell'imprenditore, Suning in questo caso, ma se Suning mostra alla FIGC che il debito (comunque enorme) dell'Inter è garantito a 50 anni dalla maggiore banca mondiale (per esempio eh), secondo te non la fanno iscrivere al campionato?

Se poi vuoi rivangare il passato, non posso che darti ragione, ma già prima del 2005 l'Inter doveva perdere a tavolino tutte le partite in cui schierò Recoba perché aveva passaporto falso, è in quella occasione che Carraro disse che non avrebbe comunque mandato in B l'inter perché era spaventato dai soldi spesi da Moratti.
Per quanto riguarda "calciopoli", con me puoi parlare tranquillamente di "farsopoli", lo sanno anche i sassi che pure Facchetti parlava con gli arbitri.


----------



## prostituzione intellettua (23 Gennaio 2017)

L'Inter è stata contattata quando hanno scoperto di essere indagati. Per coinvolgerla. Tutti colpevoli nessuno colpevole.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Guardali lì, come sbucano dal guscio dopo 4 mesi continui di figure di palta con chiunque, schifosi tornerete presto dove meritate.


----------



## viaggio (23 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Guardali lì, come sbucano dal guscio dopo 4 mesi continui di figure di palta con chiunque, schifosi tornerete presto dove meritate.



bravo, diglielo


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Gennaio 2017)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non mi faccio fare la morale da chi si è visto REGALARE il terreno sui ha fatto il suo fucking stadio (lo stesso stadio per cui ricevono lodi sperticate un giorno sì e l'altro pure)



Ma te torni adesso ? Cuore di leone proprio eh.


----------



## viaggio (23 Gennaio 2017)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma te torni adesso ? Cuore di leone proprio eh.



anche tu però capiscili, hanno fatto triplete (chievo bologna palermo), ovvio che si esaltino


----------



## Gas (23 Gennaio 2017)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> E il deficit di 400 milioni chi c'è l'ha il milan...la juventus...il napoli.... o l'inter? sai che avendo 400 milioni di debiti non si hanno nemmeno i requisiti necessari per potersi iscrivere al campionato di serie A?e in Italia la FIGC che fa?li premia pure consentendogli di fare acquisti per 110 milioni..... scusami tanto ma io lo chiamo frode sportiva ...perchè si va ad alterare il campionato a scapito delle dirette avversarie in lotta per un posto nelle coppe e non solo.... si altera anche la zona retrocessione...infatti oggi il Palermo è stato sconfitto per un gol segnato da un giocatore che non avrebbero potuto comprare visto la situazione economica disastrosa... cioè a te sembra normale che il debito è rimasto intatto....non hanno ripianato nulla ma allo stesso tempo hanno fatto acquisti di spessore in barba a milan...napoli...roma...lazio...fiorentina che non hanno potuto fare un mercato dispendioso per non violare le regole ..... ok loro sono passati ai cinesi...ma la prima cosa che doveva fare la FIGC era quella di fargli ripianare i debiti....e dopo spendere....



Credo che abbiano presentato il piano aziendale secondo il quale il ripianamento del debito passa attraverso il ritorno dei risultati sportivi con conseguente aumento delle entrate da molte fonti, dal pubblico allo stadio, al merchandising, fino alla valorizzazione di giocatori in rosa grazie al miglior rendimento generale.
Penso siano stati autorizzati a spendere perchè il piano è proprio quello di investire prima e raccogliere i frutti dopo. Discutibile eh, ma questo è lo scenario che avevo sentito.


----------



## prostituzione intellettua (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ignoranti e frustrati danno certe risposte.
Io spero che vincano scudetti anche Roma e Napoli.
Non solo Juventus Milan e inter.


----------

